# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  thiết kế tự điển bằng pascal

## ngochan

pascal là ngôn ngữ lập trình cao cấp mặc dù đã lỗi thời.nó hơi khó viết.nhưng cũng vì vậy mà nó đã gợi lên niềm hứng thú cho những ai thích khám phá,thích mạo hiểm,không ngại khó khăn.mình cũng vậy,hiện nay mình đang cần sourse code của tự điển được viết bằng pascal.nếu cộng đồng mạng ai có biết thì xin chỉ giúp.xin cám ơn rất nhiều.

----------


## thangpham18

cái quan trọng là bạn tạo được 1 file dữ liệu với 1 vốn từ để tra và một lượng từ mới phát sinh.
mình nghĩ thì bạn dùng 1 file rồi sắp đặt chúng khoa học 1 tí để có thể đọc, dò và lấy vị trí là nhanh nhất.
thật ra thì số lượng ít cũng không khó nhưng khi xử lí số lượng lớn thì cũng là vấn đề.
nó cũng tương tự như bài quản lí thư viện hoặc học sinh. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc bạn thành công!

----------

